# Fuel filter / water separator maintenance check - with pics. Just in time!



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello team.

Inspected the fuel filter and water trap today. Haven't done it for over a year now. Reason I went looking is because I was thinking of installing one with a clear bowl so I could visually check easily.

Glad I did check it. Found some crud in there so it is doing its job. Changed the engine fuel pump and engine filter at the same time. Motor is a Yamaha 90 2 stroke.

The gunk was almost sticky to touch.

Good reminder to check annually.


----------

